# Scared and Panicking!



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I would suggest a second opinion from another vet. Sorry you are going through this. I had a similar experience with my last golden. Incorrect diagnosis, wanted to do immediate surgery, etc.

I took Emma to a different vet, got the correct diagnosis, which still wasn't good, but didn't put her through a painful surgery like the other vet wanted to do.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry that this is happening. Hopefully the tests will come back fine and it is all from the anesthesia. Sending good thoughts that Scout will be okay.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i dont have any experience with older dogs yet, but i would totally agree and get a second opinion. I would ask for a copy of his lab work to bring with you as well. I have heard of pets having reactions to anestesia before with vomiting. 

I hope that at least his teeth are nice and white and that he feels better soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry you and your fur kid have to go through this.

My question is: did they do the pre-anesthetic blood work before the anesthesia/teeth cleaning and tumor removal? Usually, blood work is run before a dog is put under to make sure they can handle the anesthesia and that nothing is going on with them. The blood panel is done in house with results in hand before anesthesia. 

I don't know, I don't like this. I also would get a second opinion, maybe get a referral to an internal specialist if you can afford it.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Is this your regular vet, and how has he been for you guys if he is? You lost a dog last January, was this vet the one who you dealt with back then?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally'sMom is the best person to comment on this, but I always thought pancreatitis came more from eating too much fatty food. I havent heard of it stemming from a quick procedure like a tooth cleaning. I am really sorry for all this worry and expense. I would be worried about the pancreas and liver results too, etc, but I am puzzling if the tooth cleaning just revealed it or actually caused it.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I too am very sorry you are going through this. I know how stressful "not knowing" is and how hard it is to see them sick. I hope that Scout (and his pancreas) feel better and that the nodes are benign at minimum.

i agree that pre-anesthetic blood is a mandatory. Were the high liver counts detected before or after the dental cleaning? If before, then the Ultrasound makes more sense but it sounds like him getting sick was directly related to a reaction from the dental work....of course i am no expert

Either way, the nodes were detected. It could be nothing, fingers/paws crossed....or it could be a blessing in disquise if the results come back and you caught something early. Our vet saw a strange rib growth from an x-day taken after my guy was diagnosed with lymphoma. We otherwise would not have known, she says it is more common than you think and in our case the finding was nothing to worry about I truly hope the same for you.

I would also think about a 2nd opinion once the test comes back but it really depends on your relationship and comfort level with your vet. I have been blessed with a great one so i trust her and have never (yet) had to question her recommended course of action but i ask A LOT of questions!

Hang in there and keep us posted!


----------



## kadence and scout (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you all for help with this. Yes, we just lost our older golden Kadence who had just turned 9 last January 30. 2013 to Lymphoma. That was found by chance with a routine semi annual blood work.
Yes, it is the same vet and we are very comfortable with him. When situations are not in his lane he always refers to someone who knows. Unfortunately, the oncologist that we will be seeing is someone who has seen and taken care of our last two goldens. So we trust him. He tells it as it is and I appreciate that.
Yes, Scout had blood work done pre-op and after wards since they shaved the tumor they found behind his tooth. Thank goodness that was benign.
As for his liver his new liver enzyme test came back much lower at 24 instead of less then 20 ( it was 150) and his liver looked great on ultrasound. So he is not to concerned now about the number.
It is his pancreas that is of major concern. His aspiration test came back inconclusive but with some cells looking more like cancer cells but could also be inflammation from the pancreas. They said it is leaning more towards pancreatic cancer. But the vet said the only way to know for sure is to do a surgical biopsy.
Now the problem that I see is that if he had such a severe reaction from the anesthesia for his teeth cleaning which brought on the pancreatitis then how can we put him under again so close to his recovery. It has taken a good week for him to bounce back to his old self.
We are concerned that this second time he may not recover from it. They vet did say that though the pancreatitis was brought on by anesthesia he also says that if his pancreas was compromised that could be the underlying reason for the reaction. He also said that would not show up in the blood work the do pre-op
So here we are with a not so great situation. I guess I will know more after I see The specialist on Tuesday. Need to know all the pros and cons before I do anything.Also going to see if there is any other test that can be done with out having to put him to sleep.
We are just so worried and heartbroken


----------



## kadence and scout (Feb 25, 2013)

High liver counts were found after


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry that your going through this. Hopefully you'll get some good news from the specialist. How has Scout been feeling? I will be sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

It sounds like you have a great team behind you. I hope that you find a way to test further without having to put scout under again. At least you can try to be prepared for possible side effects if that is the direction you ultimately decide to go. Hopefully this all just ends up being a reaction to the anesthesia, but I know it must be hard to get much comfort in that right now. 

You both are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you are going through all of this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Scout!!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

kadence and scout said:


> They said it is leaning more towards pancreatic cancer. But the vet said the only way to know for sure is to do a surgical biopsy.
> Now the problem that I see is that if he had such a severe reaction from the anesthesia for his teeth cleaning which brought on the pancreatitis then how can we put him under again so close to his recovery. It has taken a good week for him to bounce back to his old self.
> We are concerned that this second time he may not recover from it. They vet did say that though the pancreatitis was brought on by anesthesia he also says that if his pancreas was compromised that could be the underlying reason for the reaction.


This may not apply to you. Couple years ago we took our dog in to get his teeth cleaned and to have a growth removed near a joint. They gave him a pre drug to relax him prior to putting him to sleep. As soon as he went to sleep his heart rate alarmingly dropped and they could not get to his teeth as they needed to wake him. Turns out the problem was that Grin is naturally relaxed and calm and did not need the drug to initially relax him. The two medications were too much. We had his teeth cleaned this past spring and everything went fine because they simply put him to sleep without pre treating him. Could that be your problem now?


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Just checking back in on you and Scout. Let us know how the specialist appointment goes today. Sending positive thoughts....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

YES, I too have a Golden that has pancreatitis and the first time he got sick, stopped eating, lethargic, vomiting, stopped drinking, after around $4,000 in vet bills, we found he had tick fever. Probably Lyme disease, they still are not sure, as they kept getting false negatives after one positive. We gave him Doxycellin (SP?) for 12 months and he was fine after only a week of taking this antibiotic. But this disease kept coming back on him every 2- 3 years. 

The last time our new vet determined he now had a damaged pancreas which threw him into pancreatitis, same symptoms as before. After more antibiotics and shots for nausea, and two nights in the emergency overnight clinic to give him IV fluids.. he was back to normal. 

Our vet said put him on a low fat diet to treat his pancreatitus, no drugs or anything...it worked like a dream...he is better than he has been in years, more energy, thinner, coat and allergies much improved and he loves his new food...we call him out $10k dog (this includes professional field dog training)....really crazy, we paid all of this for him, but he is one great field dog....below is our food recipe:

Low Fat Diet is 6- 9% fat. We use 1 cup of Honest Kitchen Zeal dehydrated raw dog food, and one cup of kibble from the vet that has 6% fat, we then add 1 tble of low fat plain yogurt and 1 tbl of low fat cottage cheese, twice a day.....

Good luck


----------



## kadence and scout (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All!
Scout and I went to see Dr. Kane at Blue Pearl here in Tampa today for a second opinion on his health situation. Dr, Kane will do his own ultrasound on him this Friday to take a look at his pancreas.
After examining Scout he feels that if it is a cancer we may have caught it early. So it all depends where the cancer is on his pancreas for surgical removal. But we are not sure what it is yet.
He also mentioned that if his pancreas was inflamed from the pancreatitis when the vet did the ultrasound last week his cells could look like cancer if his pancreas was not healed yet. He said it takes a good 10 days to 14 days for it to heal. So tomorrow is day 14 and by Friday he should hopefully get a good picture with results.
Have not spoken about anesthesia yet. I will do that on Friday. Their still could be a chance that it is nothing....maybe....
keeping fingers crossed and lots of puppy prayers!
He is feeling great and back to his old self again


----------



## kadence and scout (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for all your thoughts ,prayers and advice. I will update as soon as I get more info

Maria


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Scout is acting like himself!! I hope Friday's ultrasound goes well.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Paws crossed that it is only an inflamed pancreas due to the anesthesia. Praying for the best outcome on Friday...hang in there until then and try to stay positive. You are doing everything you can for Scout.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

kadence and scout said:


> Hi All!
> Scout and I went to see Dr. Kane at Blue Pearl here in Tampa today for a second opinion on his health situation. Dr, Kane will do his own ultrasound on him this Friday to take a look at his pancreas.
> After examining Scout he feels that if it is a cancer we may have caught it early. So it all depends where the cancer is on his pancreas for surgical removal. But we are not sure what it is yet.
> He also mentioned that if his pancreas was inflamed from the pancreatitis when the vet did the ultrasound last week his cells could look like cancer if his pancreas was not healed yet. He said it takes a good 10 days to 14 days for it to heal. So tomorrow is day 14 and by Friday he should hopefully get a good picture with results.
> ...


I'm so glad you got a second opinion and that Scout is back to being himself again. Prayers that you will get really great news on Friday...and that it's nothing and you can put this all behind you.


----------



## Jane's Farley (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, 

So sorry you are going through this. I lost my second golden, Farley, to pancreatic cancer. He didn't have any symptoms until the week before he died. When he went, it was fast. We actually hoped for pancreatitis and he was in the hospital for 4 days but he just kept getting worse. He never bounced back like your pup, so I will hope for the best!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very glad to hear Scout is feeling more like himself.


----------



## kadence and scout (Feb 25, 2013)

*Scouts ultrasound*

Hi All!
Came back from Scouts ultrasound today and I am SOOOOOO happy to report that Dr. Kane does not see any cancer nodules in his pancreas!!!!!!!! Yes, his pancreas is still a little inflamed on the tip but he is healing well.
He wants to do a repeat ultrasound in 5 weeks to check on his pancreatitis and to make sure nothing has changed.
These past few weeks have been horrible but I feel that I can breath again!:wave:
Thank you for all your support and advice.
Maria & Scout


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh what AWESOME NEWS!!! Yay!! Sooo happy for you all!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay! Happy dance from Allison and Josie.

What a great way to start your weekend!


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

That is AMAZING news!! Give Scout a big hug for me! I know it must be a huge relief...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So happy to hear your latest report! You were great throughout your ordeal. Life is good again.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Doing a Happy Dance here for you and Scout!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

That is fantastic news!!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

More great news for all of us to hold onto as well as yourself!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news


----------

